

Android users switching to iPhone in record numbers, Apple says - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/07/22/iphone-vs-android-switchers/

======
PeekPoke
As an SGS4 user for personal and an iPhone6 user for work I have to say this
change is entirely understandable. Samsung have lost this round of the fight
because Apple have responded to two of the things that made the Samsungs
better than iPhones for a lot of us - screen size and battery life. Now the
iPhone 6 plus is just as big as an SGS and the battery life is really very
good - combined with Samsungs decision to stop you being able to swap out the
battery and SD card, means the iPhone is simply the better device now. I'm
seriously considering a change to the dark side come upgrade time.

